# Lie-Nielsen no 2



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a fascinating video (for the impatient, though, jump straight to the 4:00 mark).


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I took my fettling to the next level


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Very informative video. This video should be posted on its own.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Fridge.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Cool video. Thanks.


----------

